# Nikt's picture thread



## Nikt (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, i think it;s time to start my own picture thread
Mi biggest passion are snakes, but i keep a few arachnids, and i want to show you some of them.
Cyriopagopus schioedtei










Poecilotheria regalis










Poecilotheria rufilata










Poecilotheria ornata





Lampropelma violaceopes, bigger female





Smaller one










Poecilotheria miranda






Ok, it;s all for now. Greetings all


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 27, 2011)

The *Cyriopagopus schioedtei* you have is a gorgeous specimen. You must take good care of it.


----------



## Nikt (Feb 9, 2011)

Some older pics:
P.cancerides





S.schioedtei 

























P.pulcher











---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

A long time ago my C.schioedtei were small...





The always loved to run...





And bite


----------



## crawltech (Feb 9, 2011)

Frickin nice T`s you have there!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely love the schioedtei pics, one of my favorite species!




Nikt said:


>


Not sure if you noticed, it looks like your pulcher has some mites....


----------



## Nikt (Feb 9, 2011)

heh of course that I noticed mites. It's an old pic, that spider died last year, not from mites. On the last pic of schioedtei you can see mites too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice pics Nikt.  That C. schioedtei female is gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## Nikt (Feb 14, 2011)

Moulting process, L.violaceopes


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 14, 2011)

Sweet molt sequence pics.  I still can't get over how beautiful your C. schioedtei is.  I'm literally drooling over here.


----------



## Nikt (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you, schioedtei are awesome but still not very popular in my country. I'm glad to see that you like my little female.
Some more pictures of her, unfortunately I don't have any new.















Smaller female, 1 moult before she died Waiting with rehouse till her fangs got full hard after a moult was a mistake...





P.pulcher





P.rufilata





P.ornata






























P.regalis


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 16, 2011)

wow that violaceopes is a beauty! how big is that girl?


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow those are some gorgeous T's.  I don't really know much about T's...How do you know if they have mites?  

I'm thinking of getting a T in the summer.


----------



## Nikt (Feb 17, 2011)

The bigger L.v.: 7cm BL & 19-20cm LS

Mites are small, round arachnids which can be seen around chelizeres, on my pictures they are white(mites)

Smaller L.v., in October 2010. Always happy.





Bigger wants a hug





Adult L.v. male





And some more actual pics, P.metallica first










Young Poe sp. Lowland, probably female





P.miranda


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice pics.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nikt (Mar 31, 2011)

It's time for a big update I'm feeding some of my snakes now, so I have plenty of time now.
Poecilotheria ornata





Unfortunately my P.regalis female died










P.rufilata










Smaller L.violaceopes








































And bigger one with male...





And the male alone





P.formosa, shortly after moult





P.miranda


----------



## Nikt (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Nikt (Jun 8, 2011)

Lampropelma violaceopes















Acanthoscurria geniculata










Poecilotheria miranda





Cyriopagopus schioedtei





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria formosa





Poecilotheria sp. "Lowland"(P.bara)


----------



## Nikt (Nov 7, 2011)

I have plenty of pics to upload but much less time... I'll begin from photos from June/July

Poecilotheria sp. Lowland

























Poecilotheria rufilata










Run!















Poecilotheria metallica





Poecilotheria formosa





Lampropelma violaceopes(smaller)


----------



## Spydr (Nov 7, 2011)

i was gonna say the generic "<enter species name here> looks great", but they are all gorgeous and amazing!!!


----------



## Nikt (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, some more:

Poecilotheria sp. Lowland





Fresh moulted Poecilotheria formosa










Go...somewhere! Starring: Lampropelma violaceopes






























The bigger one





One of my favourites! Poecilotheria miranda




















Cyropagopus schioedtei


----------



## tagashoot (Nov 12, 2011)

i really love your C. Schiodtei and your P. Miranda!!! your L.V. is so wicked!! deymn!!!!


----------



## Vorhizzle (Nov 13, 2011)

These pictures are all very stunning.


----------



## Nikt (Nov 24, 2011)

P.miranda















P.rufilata





L.violaceopes(sunlight)










A.geniculata





Poe sp. Lowland















P.formosa fang


----------



## Nikt (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Echolalia (Dec 3, 2011)

These pictures are so beautiful! What camera do you use?


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful schioedtei!


----------



## Nikt (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Currently I'm using Sony DSC-H9. 
Time for update
P.metallica in different light








































Poecilotheria spec. "Lowland". Before moult...





...and after. It's very small, only 3cm BL and 12cm LS




















P.formosa


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome pics of the schioedtei!


----------



## Nikt (Jan 9, 2012)

Poecilotheria sp. Lowland. 




































Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------

